# developing b&w at home?



## slickhare (Dec 5, 2005)

i just wanted to know what the necessary tools/environment needed to develop B&W at home? and where might i get the materials needed?


----------



## terri (Dec 5, 2005)

Piece of cake.  I'm moving this thread to the darkroom forum for you. 

You might also want to try a search on that forum; we're babbling constantly about such things. :mrgreen:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 5, 2005)

It's very easy & very rewarding!

Well worth the minimal setup costs!


----------

